# Inca 342.186 Bandsaw



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

Just bought a Inca 342.186 bandsaw at rummage sale this morning for 175$. Included were 5 pipe clamps,set of SS scrapers,Marple marking gauges and misc. bar clamps. I want to know if bandsaw was worth the money? It looks brand new and has motor and stand. Never heard of brand, but looks to be a good deal. Any info appreciated, thnks


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Jim,

The Inca is one of the top rated band saws in the world especially if it is of the Swiss made error. Yes, you got MORE than your money's worth. :yes4:


----------



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

looking on internet seems like a really good deal. Thanks for making me feel better about the price.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Wish I could find a deal like that on one, it would be :sold:


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

want a profit?


----------



## Dakota Kid (Dec 8, 2011)

depends on how big the profit is ! LOL


----------



## frankr4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

tell me how big the profit needs to be!!


----------



## toolguy01 (Sep 7, 2016)

frankr4ever said:


> want a profit?


I have an INCA 342-186-50 I am thinking about selling. Interested?
[email protected]


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Just bought one of these wonderful looking saws - Any tips thoughts, advice very much appreciated


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Al I have heard of the brand but we don't have them here in the US. If you haven't already do a search on the internet for more infomation.

Also you do mrealize that the orginal post was started in 2012.


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Many thanks Don, yes I saw the 2012 entry, just thought some others might have experience with these that would be helpful & I didn't think it was de rigueur to start yet another thread about an old Bandsaw on our Router Forum. This particular machine appears very well made & despite reading most of the info on the 'net I'm unable to uncover an exploded view which would greatly help in establishing if I'm missing any parts - i.e. there are a few vacant threaded holes & brackets and I'm unable to figure out their function without further docs


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can post a picture(s) Al and we might recognize if something critical is missing.


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Will do Chuck - Meanwhile we now have the means to fabricate! A superb fully equipped Myford ML7


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> You can post a picture(s) Al and we might recognize if something critical is missing.


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Inca-342...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Click on the pictures to enlarge.

Herb


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Great & many thanks again Herb - I'll get some photos tomorrow - Mine is slightly different, it sports a belt driven motor - (more pros than cons I think), lacks the dust extraction (which was none too great by all accounts anyway!) & band tensioning is via an Allen bolt/perhaps non original. The seller demo'd it by clean cutting cross grain a slice off a piece of 3 1/2" Hardwood. (I was quite surprised to be honest) Moreover, the saw is especially worth maintaining/restoring because I was extremely fortunate to pick this up for $50


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The one I show is 240V, is that the same MgH as USA? European is different no? 60 vs. 50?

Herb


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Yes we are 240V here Herb. When my family go Stateside they bring back USA 110V tools which are mandatory here for on-site work used via a Transformer. In recent years however the deals have been less attractive & Customs are no longer keen on my wife packing Chainsaws in the hand luggage!!


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Some photos of the Inca - The Motor was missing any secure fixing @ the bottom of the mounting board! The belt tension was achieved purely by the weight of the motor hanging loose - gravity fit indeed! I removed what appeared to be a modified plastic cupboard catch which must have broken off & cobbled up a 'temporary' fix with a scrap mitre fence & some roofing bolts; now all is rock steady but a more 'sophisticated' fix will be made to allow me to adjust & use all three pulleys. Tried some cuts & it really is a terrific wee saw. Really well pleased. Re the missing parts - In one photo of the table there is a threaded hole which must be for 'something' The Blade tensioner is not a Black Knob like many others I've seen and finally any ideas on the exhaust port fixture which is not present?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That is a fairly largish hole in the table edge for just some table accessory but I've never seen any holes on a table edge that were meant for anything other than accessories. It looks like you have a tilting table and the lock for it is at the bottom of that photo.


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Found a Video which shows the threaded hole fitted with a round bar & sliding bracket - A Stop maybe ? No real idea what this is for!


----------



## hagheid (Jan 26, 2017)

Another view of this part lying on the table


----------

